# why am i so tired and sleepy while on?



## BIGBEN2011 (May 10, 2011)

why am i so tired and sleepy and just run down while on test e and eq.i am really worried i stay sleepy and just tired all the time i can not even get out of bed in the mornings i have been like 2 or 3 hours late for work sevral times since starting my cycle and have no drive in the gym at all so it is not from killing it in the gym for sure i really would like to do more in the gym but just do not have  the energy.i am on z test e and eq i am 2 half weeks in i am takng all kinds of multi and my fish oil good diet and sleeping to much which i usually never sleep well.weird


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 10, 2011)

Are you taking an ai?


----------



## alphabolic (May 10, 2011)

as long as you're training like a madman at some point during the day, think of all that extra rest as more time for your muscles to repair themselves.

i feel the same btw


----------



## exphys88 (May 10, 2011)

My first 3-4 weeks were like that, it went away though and I'm in week 10 and feel great.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 10, 2011)

damn realy i always tought you felt like superman while on so everybody feels tired and sleepy and just run down.and yes i am on a ai but not much or i have joint problems.so is there any reasoning behind this i mean test should make use men feel good right i am wondering if it is the eq.because i did not feel like this when on test and deca before.


----------



## Junkboxer (May 10, 2011)

is this what is know as test flu? ive never experienced this. i was told i would feel lethargic with m-drol and that didnt happen either.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 10, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> damn realy i always tought you felt like superman while on so everybody feels tired and sleepy and just run down.and yes i am on a ai but not much or i have joint problems.so is there any reasoning behind this i mean test should make use men feel good right i am wondering if it is the eq.because i did not feel like this when on test and deca before.



Doubt it if its the EQ, it really hasn't started to work its magic yet.  I know several guys that have experienced what you are going through.  Perhaps your body doesn't agree with the enan ester, perhaps try switching to cyp.  Could also be the all mighty test flu.




/V


----------



## SloppyJ (May 10, 2011)

First cycle?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 10, 2011)

Muscles growth when you sleep


----------



## dollarbill (May 10, 2011)

i am same way, 5 weeks in on test e only 500/wk and i am dragging ass, taking 12.5 aromasin eod, no joint pain or dry skin though


----------



## underscore (May 10, 2011)

Drink some coffee or redbull when you get up


----------



## big bad daddy (May 10, 2011)

I like cyp for that reason. Don"t get it with cyp


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

kinda been feeling like this lately as well, felt good for the first 3 weeks or so, now in week 5 I want to go back to sleep by like noon


Is this a symptom of "test flu"? I don't feel sick or anything just lacking energy. I drink at least 2 cups of coffee a day and that helps, and I have a little more energy after I lift, but still don't feel as good as I did those first few weeks lol


----------



## sergio90 (May 11, 2011)

I went through the same issue when i was on sustanon 250 and eq. Sleeping felt the best and never wanted to move but later in the cycle after week 5 it all went away and the results were starting to peak.


----------



## tigershark1 (May 11, 2011)

I feel exactly the same way, but I never attributed it to any particular AAS issue. I cycle through this on or off AAS. For what it's worth I'm running 750 of Test C and am about to start my 12th week.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 11, 2011)

I am 2 weeks in and am feeling the same way.   Was starting to think the gear was bad.   I'm just on 500mgs Test E.   I am having good workouts but can't sleep enough.    I went to bed yesterday at 6:00, just couldn't keep my eyes open anymore.   Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## AmM (May 11, 2011)

Maybe it has nothing to do with the gear. Its your diet in check? I know if I don't get my calories and especially complex carbs I feel tired and lethargic all day.


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2011)

Drink water


----------



## BigBird (May 11, 2011)

SFW said:


> Drink water


 

^^ This ^^ and make sure you're drinking water even when you're NOT thirsty.  If you wait until you're thirsty, you've waited too long and you're already dehydrated.  The Army taught us that water will cure whatever ails you (although I don't think they had aas in mind).  But drink more water.  Shoot for 2 gallons a day and see how you feel after a few days.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 11, 2011)

well i think for most of use or atleast me i am not a newbee i am doing all the right things and still this issue i would be willing to bet it has somthing to do with use all being on ugl gear.my cyle in the past which was with hg or vet grade i was super man no really i bought a cap and everything no joke.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2011)

Tired and lethargic all day.... Sounds like a day in the life of me at my job.


----------



## underscore (May 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Tired and lethargic all day.... Sounds like a day in the life of me at my job.



Foreal. Majority if people these days have high anxiety and low enegry from life stress, economy, etc. It could really be called an epidemic. Did you ever feel this way off of AAS? AAS doesnt cure everything and if you are feeling kind of down or depressed... thats normal bro.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 11, 2011)

this the first time for aas to do this to me best way to decribe it is it feels like i am on bunch of ph or orals.if you guys know how that feels.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 11, 2011)

SFW said:


> Drink water


 

Best advice in the thread.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 11, 2011)

not really maybe if i was a newbee but that kind of answer get old same as you need to eat or its your diet .most of use that are not newbee know to drink water and eat and breath and to wipe when done taking a shit.i mean get realy.


----------



## njc (May 11, 2011)

Dbol makes me tired as HELL


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

njc said:


> Dbol makes me tired as HELL


 
could it be this? I'm taking dbol as well and feeling pretty tired most of the day. First cycle so I really don't know whether its the test or what, but I've heard people say dbol makes them tired. I felt pretty awesome after my dose the first few weeks but now I don't really feel it, and I've been real tired lately


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2011)

I was going to mention that but you didn't list you were taking dbol. Yes, that's probably it.


----------



## blergs. (May 11, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> Are you taking an ai?


yes are you? too much or too lowe estrogen levels can really mess up your energy.


----------



## btex34n88 (May 11, 2011)

I was like that once, was so confused as to why I had no desire to get out of bed. I ended up looking it up in the dictionary, they have a word for it, its called Lazy


----------



## thommy (May 11, 2011)

AmM said:


> Maybe it has nothing to do with the gear. Its your diet in check? I know if I don't get my calories and especially complex carbs I feel tired and lethargic all day.



I agree .. when not getting enough carbohydrates, are more tired and weak muscles softer .. try 4g per kilogram of body weight .. but complex carbohydrates in the correct times


In addition to generating the highest ATP without carbohydrates is impossible.
 and 'A.T.P. is the fuel to train well and to be strong and grow 1000%


----------

